# Figlie che crescono



## MK (4 Novembre 2011)

Mi rivolgo soprattutto ai genitori, ma sono ben accetti consigli da chiunque. Premetto per chi non mi conosce che sono una madre single, il mio ex marito è morto qualche anno fa. Mia figlia sta crescendo, è precoce rispetto alle ragazzine della sua età, sembra (fisicamente) molto più grande. E' sempre stata una bambina con grande energia e voglia di fare, da qualche tempo ha scatti d'ira incontrollabili a casa e a scuola le insegnanti mi dicono che è distratta e con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi, anche nelle materie che fino a pochi mesi fa erano le sue preferite. Non ci sono stati cambiamenti in famiglia, io sono molto più serena e presente di un tempo, posso pensare a uno sconvolgimento ormonale e magari a una cotta non corrisposta che la fa soffrire molto (ma della quale non vuole parlare). Sto cercando di mantenere una linea dura per quanto riguarda l'impegno a scuola, ma non vorrei sembrarle troppo "paterna" e poco accogliente. Che dite?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Novembre 2011)

Io non dico nulla perché rischierei di dire solo tante cazzate. quindi mi astengo ma hai tutta la mia comprensione perché penso che essere mamma sia il lavoro più difficile del mondo

Buscopann


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2011)

Busco magari anche le cazzate possono far riflettere


----------



## Patrizia (4 Novembre 2011)

Il papà è venuto a mancare da poco?
Forse la sua rabbia è dovuta ad un lutto non elaborato...


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Il papà è venuto a mancare da poco?
> Forse la sua rabbia è dovuta ad un lutto non elaborato...


Sono quasi quattro anni... Forse il risveglio della femminilità le fa sentire maggiormente la mancanza.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2011)

Ti capisco benissimo. Ho un figlio di 13 anni e ti assicuro che sono contenta di aver scelto porte molto resistenti in casa perchè per le volte che le ha sbattute si sarebbero distrutte altrimenti.
Distratto a scuola, ha sempre avuto un ottimo andamento scolastico, ultimamente sta sulla luna con la testa. Assente, taciturno ed egoista. I professori dicono che è tutto perfettamente nella norma a quest'età e che loro ci sono abituati.
Fisicamente è un uomo fatto e secondo me è molto scombussolato da questo cambiamento. Si guarda e si riguarda come se non si riconoscesse in questo nuovo corpo. 
Le ragazze sono un pensiero fisso ma in realtà credo si renda conto che ad un corpo da uomo purtroppo corrisponde anche un cervello da bimbo, quindi anche questa cosa risulta essere più grande di lui.
Credo ci voglia una gran pazienza. Bastone e carota. Io cerco di essere una silenziosa presenza, e vedo che se non lo stresso è lui a venirmi a cercare ma certe volte giuro che lo lancerei dal balcone..


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo soprattutto ai genitori, ma sono ben accetti consigli da chiunque. Premetto per chi non mi conosce che sono una madre single, il mio ex marito è morto qualche anno fa. Mia figlia sta crescendo, è precoce rispetto alle ragazzine della sua età, sembra (fisicamente) molto più grande. E' sempre stata una bambina con grande energia e voglia di fare, da qualche tempo ha scatti d'ira incontrollabili a casa e a scuola le insegnanti mi dicono che è distratta e con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi, anche nelle materie che fino a pochi mesi fa erano le sue preferite. Non ci sono stati cambiamenti in famiglia, io sono molto più serena e presente di un tempo, posso pensare a uno sconvolgimento ormonale e magari a una cotta non corrisposta che la fa soffrire molto (ma della quale non vuole parlare). Sto cercando di mantenere una linea dura per quanto riguarda l'impegno a scuola, ma non vorrei sembrarle troppo "paterna" e poco accogliente. Che dite?


Hai scritto che adesso sei più serena e presente di un tempo.
Sto solo ipotizzando, mi raccomando... perchè non vorrei sparare cazzate anche io.
Può essere che adesso tua figlia vedendoti più serena, si stia lasciando al dolore per la perdita del padre ?

Mio figlio ha 12 anni, nel passato per eventi di cui non sto a raccontare ha subito dei traumi psicologici, mia moglie faceva la parte di chi gli stava accanto, io di quello con la voce grossa, col tempo il risultato si è visto, ed ora è un ragazzo che è uscito da quei problemi.
Il tuo caso è diverso, sei soltanto tu la figura presente, e comunque non farei la voce grossa al tuo posto ma sarei più vicina con atteggiamenti che sono nella normalità più consoni ad una mamma.


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo. Ho un figlio di 13 anni e ti assicuro che sono contenta di aver scelto porte molto resistenti in casa perchè per le volte che le ha sbattute si sarebbero distrutte altrimenti.
> Distratto a scuola, ha sempre avuto un ottimo andamento scolastico, ultimamente sta sulla luna con la testa. Assente, taciturno ed egoista. *I professori dicono che è tutto perfettamente nella norma a quest'età e che loro ci sono abituati.*
> Fisicamente è un uomo fatto e secondo me è molto scombussolato da questo cambiamento. Si guarda e si riguarda come se non si riconoscesse in questo nuovo corpo.
> Le ragazze sono un pensiero fisso ma in realtà credo si renda conto che ad un corpo da uomo purtroppo corrisponde anche un cervello da bimbo, quindi anche questa cosa risulta essere più grande di lui.
> Credo ci voglia una gran pazienza. Bastone e carota. Io cerco di essere una silenziosa presenza, e vedo che se non lo stresso è lui a venirmi a cercare ma certe volte giuro che lo lancerei dal balcone..


Grazie Farfalla per la comprensione 
Le insegnanti di mia figlia tendono a portare tutto verso il lutto passato, ma io la vedo cresciuta, si vergogna del suo corpo. E anche lei non pensa che ai ragazzini. Però di anni ne ha 9...


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Hai scritto che adesso sei più serena e presente di un tempo.
> Sto solo ipotizzando, mi raccomando... perchè non vorrei sparare cazzate anche io.
> Può essere che adesso tua figlia vedendoti più serena, si stia lasciando al dolore per la perdita del padre ?
> 
> ...


Grazie Claudio, forse percepisce che dal lutto io sono uscita, e pronta (finalmente) a riprendere in mano la mia vita. Ci rifletto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla per la comprensione
> Le insegnanti di mia figlia tendono a portare tutto verso il lutto passato, ma io la vedo cresciuta, si vergogna del suo corpo. E anche lei non pensa che ai ragazzini. Però di anni ne ha 9...


E' vero che hanno età diverse ma la tua è una femmina ed è indubbio che le femmine maturino (fisicamente e psicologicamente) molto 
prima. Sicuramente il passato doloroso è un'aggravante


----------



## Sole (4 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo soprattutto ai genitori, ma sono ben accetti consigli da chiunque. Premetto per chi non mi conosce che sono una madre single, il mio ex marito è morto qualche anno fa. Mia figlia sta crescendo, è precoce rispetto alle ragazzine della sua età, sembra (fisicamente) molto più grande. E' sempre stata una bambina con grande energia e voglia di fare, da qualche tempo ha scatti d'ira incontrollabili a casa e a scuola le insegnanti mi dicono che è distratta e con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi, anche nelle materie che fino a pochi mesi fa erano le sue preferite. Non ci sono stati cambiamenti in famiglia, io sono molto più serena e presente di un tempo, posso pensare a uno sconvolgimento ormonale e magari a una cotta non corrisposta che la fa soffrire molto (ma della quale non vuole parlare). Sto cercando di mantenere una linea dura per quanto riguarda l'impegno a scuola, ma non vorrei sembrarle troppo "paterna" e poco accogliente. Che dite?


Prenditi del tempo per osservare tua figlia non con gli occhi della mamma, ma con occhi obiettivi. So che è difficile farlo, perchè spesso nei nostri figli vediamo sempre un po' del nostro essere genitori. Osserva 'scientificamente' quali sono i momenti che le causano rabbia o insofferenza, se ci sono delle costanti, delle ragioni ricorrenti o se, invece, si tratta solo momenti 'oppositivi' nei tuoi confronti.

Tieni presente che durante la crescita la sfida nei confronti del genitore ci sta, è sana. Che non necessariamente emerge nell'adolescente, ma in tutte le fasi dello sviluppo, a partire dai primissimi anni. Che vivere una separazione e un lutto può, talvolta, spingere un cucciolo a 'reprimere' la propria voglia di sfida e che, proprio perchè ora ti sente più serena e positiva, tua figlia può sentirsi più sicura nel manifestare la propria oppositività.

Una volta accertato che si tratta di una sana fase di ribellione, armati di pazienza, sii ferma nei punti che ritieni indispensabili, ma mostrati accogliente e presente anche nella coccola e nell'affetto.

Hai la mia solidarietà di mamma


----------



## Ospite 2 (4 Novembre 2011)

*eh sì*



MK ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo soprattutto ai genitori, ma sono ben accetti consigli da chiunque. Premetto per chi non mi conosce che sono una madre single, il mio ex marito è morto qualche anno fa. Mia figlia sta crescendo, è precoce rispetto alle ragazzine della sua età, sembra (fisicamente) molto più grande. E' sempre stata una bambina con grande energia e voglia di fare, da qualche tempo ha scatti d'ira incontrollabili a casa e a scuola le insegnanti mi dicono che è distratta e con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi, anche nelle materie che fino a pochi mesi fa erano le sue preferite. Non ci sono stati cambiamenti in famiglia, io sono molto più serena e presente di un tempo, posso pensare a uno sconvolgimento ormonale e magari a una cotta non corrisposta che la fa soffrire molto (ma della quale non vuole parlare). Sto cercando di mantenere una linea dura per quanto riguarda l'impegno a scuola, ma non vorrei sembrarle troppo "paterna" e poco accogliente. Che dite?


Non credere che i comportamenti dipendano solo da te o che da te possano essere modificati.
In quarta le ragazzine cominciano a dare una grande importanza al rapporto con i coetanei e soprattutto con le coetanee come specchio femminile e come palestra preadolescenziale per i rapporti di amicizia più solidi che si costruiranno nella vita tra le medie e i primi anni delle superiori.
In questo periodo vivono tradimenti atroci che tali non sono vissuti dagli adulti, che di tradimenti ne hanno vissuti bem altri. Li vivono sia come tradite sia come traditrici nella ricerca dell'amicizia esclusiva e rispecchiante.
Crescono rapidamente in tempi diversi fisicamente ed emotivamente e di quello che vivono non parlano facilmente sia per difficoltà a razionalizzare (le parole per dirlo) sia perché comprendono che agli occhi adulti si tratta di piccolezze.
Mentre crescono i figli dobbiamo crescere anche noi e accettare (so che è dura  ) che si costruiscano na loro vita gradualmente più indipendente da noi.
Penso che il ruolo principale di un genitore sia di esserci e di dare l'idea di essere fermo, un punto di riferimento valoriale e affettivo... alla bisogna.
Forse sei troppo esigente rispetto al rendimento scolastico? Puoi accettare qualche caduta (comprensibile le discipline non diventano solo più difficili, ma anche più complesse e strutturalmente diverse e ciò che prima piaceva perché facile può apparire improvvisamente difficile e far sentire insicuri) senza snaturare l'importanza che ha per te lo studio, facendole sentire che comunque il tuo bene non è condizionato dal rendimento scolastico.
L'essere senza padre può avere un peso più che di dolore di mancanza di uno sguardo gratificante maschile. Se hai la possibilità di farle svolgere attività extra scolastiche con (ad esempio) un allenatore uomo o di farle frequentare parenti maschi (affidabili) compenserai l'assenza.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo soprattutto ai genitori, ma sono ben accetti consigli da chiunque. Premetto per chi non mi conosce che sono una madre single, il mio ex marito è morto qualche anno fa. Mia figlia sta crescendo, è precoce rispetto alle ragazzine della sua età, sembra (fisicamente) molto più grande. E' sempre stata una bambina con grande energia e voglia di fare, da qualche tempo ha scatti d'ira incontrollabili a casa e a scuola le insegnanti mi dicono che è distratta e con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi, anche nelle materie che fino a pochi mesi fa erano le sue preferite. Non ci sono stati cambiamenti in famiglia, io sono molto più serena e presente di un tempo, posso pensare a uno sconvolgimento ormonale e magari a una cotta non corrisposta che la fa soffrire molto (ma della quale non vuole parlare). Sto cercando di mantenere una linea dura per quanto riguarda l'impegno a scuola, ma non vorrei sembrarle troppo "paterna" e poco accogliente. Che dite?


Ho fatto il babysitting di una ragazza 13enne, nel senso di sostituto babbo/mamma. Conosco quindi perfettamente l'andamento e sviluppo da bambina a ragazza. Non posso dire che andava bene a scuola prima, ma nella fase ormonale non c'era nulla da volere e fare, se non accettare il fatto che ci sarebbe stato una pausa.

Invece di accanirsi l'uno con l'altro - io per non farla perdere le ultime speranze scolastiche e di vita sociale, lei per convincermi che aveva tutto sotto controllo - ho trovato di grande aiuto a fare delle cose assieme, tipo quelle che si fanno da "grandi": shopping, bere un caffé, andare fuori a mangiare, e, last not least, coinvolgerla nella vita reale dei grandi.

E' stato comunque molto, molto difficile e mi ha fatto riflettere molto su me stesso e le difficoltà dei miei genitori a comprendere questo cambiamento. Mi è anche servito per ricordare per cosa volevo allora: e guarda un po' ...

fermezza, certezza, comprensione, aiuto pratico, dimostrazioni come rendersi attraente, come parlare e di cosa parlare; ma scuola: no, maestre/i: no, doveri: no, responsabilità: no.

La pubertà è vissuto come un dolore costante dal quale non è possibile sfuggire, e l'unico modo per sopportarlo è inammorarsi in esso. Questa agitazione esagerata deve trovare una giustificazione e siamo noi a doverla dare.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2011)

Ospite 2 ha detto:


> Non credere che i comportamenti dipendano solo da te o che da te possano essere modificati.
> In quarta le ragazzine cominciano a dare una grande importanza al rapporto con i coetanei e soprattutto con le coetanee come specchio femminile e come palestra preadolescenziale per i rapporti di amicizia più solidi che si costruiranno nella vita tra le medie e i primi anni delle superiori.
> *In questo periodo vivono tradimenti atroci che tali non sono vissuti dagli adulti, che di tradimenti ne hanno vissuti bem altri. Li vivono sia come tradite sia come traditrici nella ricerca dell'amicizia esclusiva e rispecchiante.*Crescono rapidamente in tempi diversi fisicamente ed emotivamente e di quello che vivono non parlano facilmente sia per difficoltà a razionalizzare (le parole per dirlo) sia perché comprendono che agli occhi adulti si tratta di piccolezze.
> Mentre crescono i figli dobbiamo crescere anche noi e accettare (so che è dura  ) che si costruiscano na loro vita gradualmente più indipendente da noi.
> ...


Grazie! Hai centrato la tematica del tradimento, per me, già da piccola estremamente razionale, difficilmente comprensibile, ma per fortuna mia figlia è diversa da me. Sul compensare l'assenza sì ha attività extrascolastiche con insegnanti maschi, sui parenti beh... la nostra è una famiglia di donne, ma sono consapevole dell'importanza della figura maschile.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Invece di accanirsi l'uno con l'altro - io per non farla perdere le ultime speranze scolastiche e di vita sociale, lei per convincermi che aveva tutto sotto controllo - ho trovato di grande aiuto a fare delle cose assieme, tipo quelle che si fanno da "grandi": shopping, bere un caffé, andare fuori a mangiare, e, last not least, coinvolgerla nella vita reale dei grandi.


Questo lo facciamo (magari niente caffè) e vedo che ne è molto gratificata, ma ho sempre paura di trattarla troppo da grande. Vero che i bambini di oggi sono gli adolescenti che eravamo noi.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Prenditi del tempo per osservare tua figlia non con gli occhi della mamma, ma con occhi obiettivi. So che è difficile farlo, perchè sp Che vivere una separazione e un lutto può, talvolta, spingere un cucciolo a 'reprimere' la propria voglia di sfida e che, proprio perchè ora ti sente più serena e positiva, tua figlia può sentirsi più sicura nel manifestare la propria oppositività.
> 
> Una volta accertato che si tratta di una sana fase di ribellione, armati di pazienza, sii ferma nei punti che ritieni indispensabili, ma mostrati accogliente e presente anche nella coccola e nell'affetto.
> 
> Hai la mia solidarietà di mamma


Grazie! Sì lo so, fossimo in due l'opposizione sarebbe meno forte...


----------



## Sole (5 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie! Sì lo so, fossimo in due l'opposizione sarebbe meno forte...


Non dev'essere per niente facile. Ho sempre guardato con grande ammirazione le persone che tirano su i figli da sole. Io non so se ne sarei stata capace. In certi momenti, per quanto mio marito fosse problematico e spesso incapace di gestire alcune dinamiche, devo dire che solo l'idea di avere qualcuno con cui condividere i momenti di difficoltà mi ha aiutato.

Mi sembra una buona idea quella di allargare i punti di riferimento educativi a persone che esulino dalla famiglia e dalla scuola... io ho iniziato a mandare mia figlia (che ha l'età della tua) dagli scout, nonostante non siamo credenti. Trovo che l'idea di trovare nel gruppo la strada per misurarsi con se stessi e col proprio percorso di crescita, in una società tanto individualista poi, possa essere uno stimolo importante. Insomma, i ragazzi hanno bisogno di 'andare oltre' la propria mamma, a un certo punto. E sicuramente la mancanza di un papà rende ancora più difficoltosa questa operazione.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Insomma, i ragazzi hanno bisogno di 'andare oltre' la propria mamma, a un certo punto. E sicuramente la mancanza di un papà rende ancora più difficoltosa questa operazione.


Sì, concordo anch'io. Anche mio marito era problematico ma quando c'era la gestione era più semplice. E anche se dovesse esserci un nuovo compagno non potrebbe mai sostituire il padre. Soprattutto nella mia testa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Questo lo facciamo (*magari niente caffè*) e vedo che ne è molto gratificata, ma ho sempre paura di trattarla troppo da grande. Vero che i bambini di oggi sono gli adolescenti che eravamo noi.


Prova a farlo ... permettere le cose "proibite" nel nuovo contesto cambiano le carte in tavola. Trattarla troppo da grande è un rischio che devi correre, sarà lei stessa a mettere il freno quando basta. Ma fin quando regge il gioco, è meglio prima che poi. Escluso ovviamente tutti i punti "no"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non dev'essere per niente facile. Ho sempre guardato con grande ammirazione le persone che tirano su i figli da sole. Io non so se ne sarei stata capace. In certi momenti, per quanto mio marito fosse problematico e spesso incapace di gestire alcune dinamiche, devo dire che *solo l'idea di avere qualcuno con cui condividere i momenti di difficoltà mi ha aiutato*.
> 
> Mi sembra una buona idea quella di allargare i punti di riferimento educativi a persone che esulino dalla famiglia e dalla scuola... io ho iniziato a mandare mia figlia (che ha l'età della tua) dagli scout, nonostante non siamo credenti. Trovo che l'idea di trovare nel gruppo la strada per misurarsi con se stessi e col proprio percorso di crescita, in una società tanto individualista poi, possa essere uno stimolo importante. Insomma, i ragazzi hanno bisogno di 'andare oltre' la propria mamma, a un certo punto. E sicuramente la mancanza di un papà rende ancora più difficoltosa questa operazione.


Io ho avuto per 15 giorni un aiuto (visita) che mi ha aperto gli occhi su alcuni punti tipicamente femminili. Cose che sanno solo donne. Quindi ho potuto aggiustare il mio tiro e le cose sono poi andate molto meglio.

Esempio: quando la ragazza aveva tipo 10 anni, quando diventava troppo insistente nel gioco o nella vita, le davo una spinta con la mano sul petto, segnale chiaro e forte anche usato nel confronto dei due ragazzi più piccoli. Quando aveva raggiunto 13 anni, lo stesso gesto era un'offesa nei suoi confronti, ma io non lo sapevo. E questa donna mi ha spiegato che faccendo così, non le segnalavo che volevo essere lasciato in pace, ma che non la rispettavo come donna.

Cioè sono piccoli cambiamenti nella psiche causato dalla crescita che sono il più delle volte inconsapevoli. Abbiamo risolto il problema parlandoci. Mi sono scusato con lei di averla respinta in virtù all'abitudine e nel contempo le ho chiesto come le posso segnalare quando non ce la faccio più con lei


----------



## Ospite2 (8 Novembre 2011)

*Prego*



MK ha detto:


> Grazie! Hai centrato la tematica del tradimento, per me, già da piccola estremamente razionale, difficilmente comprensibile, ma per fortuna mia figlia è diversa da me. Sul compensare l'assenza sì ha attività extrascolastiche con insegnanti maschi, sui parenti beh... la nostra è una famiglia di donne, ma sono consapevole dell'importanza della figura maschile.


Saprà scegliere tua figlia i suoi punti di riferimento.
Le ragazzine, in questi tempi, sentono una forte pressione a crescere come se essere come sono non fosse una fase che hanno diritto di vivere, ma come una incompletezza. Lo si vede dalla vendita sempre più diffusa di indumenti che "in miniatura" riproducono modelli seduttivi più adulti fino alla biancheria intima.
Credo che sia importante far sentire loro che possono pendersi tutto il tempo che vogliono per crescere e non debbono rendersi auto-responsabili troppo presto e che non sono obbligate a sapere e dover scegliere loro ora o tra poco. Forse sarebbe opportuno porre dei limiti dati da chi può farlo perché è adulto e sa cosa è meglio. Penso che abbiano bisogno di adulti con qualche certezza.


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Saprà scegliere tua figlia i suoi punti di riferimento.
> Le ragazzine, in questi tempi, sentono una forte pressione a crescere come se essere come sono non fosse una fase che hanno diritto di vivere, ma come una incompletezza. Lo si vede dalla vendita sempre più diffusa di indumenti che "in miniatura" riproducono modelli seduttivi più adulti fino alla biancheria intima.
> Credo che sia importante far sentire loro che possono pendersi tutto il tempo che vogliono per crescere e non debbono rendersi auto-responsabili troppo presto e che non sono obbligate a sapere e dover scegliere loro ora o tra poco. Forse sarebbe opportuno porre dei limiti dati da chi può farlo perché è adulto e sa cosa è meglio. Penso che abbiano bisogno di adulti con qualche certezza.


Quindi tra le righe mi stai dicendo che sono un'adulta con poche certezze? Il discorso seduttivo può valere per madri che calcano molto la propria femminilità, io ho il problema opposto semmai. Mi sento più padre che madre... Comunque, se a nove anni hai già i segni della pubertà difficile pensare di essere ancora bambine. Ricordo come stavo io alle medie, adesso iniziano molto più presto, è che difficilmente trovano modelli di riferimento nel nostro tipo di società, sempre alle prese con la competizione sfrenata e la grande importanza data all'aspetto esteriore. Aggiungo anche la scuola, non in grado di capire come i ragazzi di oggi siano cambiati rispetto a quelli di un tempo. Cambiato il modo di comunicare soprattutto. Tra le sue insegnanti ad esempio, inaspettatamente, trovo molto più al passo dei tempi l'insegnante di religione, che trasmette il proprio sapere tramite film e scambi culturali interreligiosi.


----------



## Ospite2 (8 Novembre 2011)

*Ma no!*



MK ha detto:


> Quindi tra le righe mi stai dicendo che sono un'adulta con poche certezze? Il discorso seduttivo può valere per madri che calcano molto la propria femminilità, io ho il problema opposto semmai. Mi sento più padre che madre... Comunque, se a nove anni hai già i segni della pubertà difficile pensare di essere ancora bambine. Ricordo come stavo io alle medie, adesso iniziano molto più presto, è che difficilmente trovano modelli di riferimento nel nostro tipo di società, sempre alle prese con la competizione sfrenata e la grande importanza data all'aspetto esteriore. Aggiungo anche la scuola, non in grado di capire come i ragazzi di oggi siano cambiati rispetto a quelli di un tempo. Cambiato il modo di comunicare soprattutto. Tra le sue insegnanti ad esempio, inaspettatamente, trovo molto più al passo dei tempi l'insegnante di religione, che trasmette il proprio sapere tramite film e scambi culturali interreligiosi.


Sto dicendo ciò di cui hanno bisogno le ragazzine: sapere che ci sono degli adulti su cui possono contare. Non dubito che tui lo sia.
Non crescono più in fretta si sentono obbligate a crescere per la pressione culturale (è necessario avere piccole consumatrici) e questo è il clima in cui tutte vivono, indipendentemente da ciò che fanno e sono i genitori.
La scuola ...cerca più che può di contenerle nella loro età anagrafica un po' per conoscenza delle reali capacità di gestione delle situazioni un po' per difficoltà di gestire argomenti scabrosi e così non fornisce gli strumenti cognitivi per elaborare anche affettivamente quello che comunque vivono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

scusate se mi intrometto... ma i maschi invece? Mio figlio fa la prima media e di punto in bianco ha il rifiuto per la categoria femminile... ha sempre avuto molte amiche femmine e ora invece "ah, le femmine, che palle, sono delle rompipalle, che schifo, ecc. ecc."


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... ma i maschi invece? Mio figlio fa la prima media e di punto in bianco ha il rifiuto per la categoria femminile... ha sempre avuto molte amiche femmine e ora invece "ah, le femmine, che palle, sono delle rompipalle, che schifo, ecc. ecc."


Normale eh?
Ma non è cambiato lui...sono quelle che ha in classe ad essere cambiate...
Mia figlia fa la prima media eh? E poveri maschi...se li pappano andare e venire...poveri loro...eh?


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sto dicendo ciò di cui hanno bisogno le ragazzine: sapere che ci sono degli adulti su cui possono contare. Non dubito che tui lo sia.
> *Non crescono più in fretta si sentono obbligate a crescere* per la pressione culturale (è necessario avere piccole consumatrici) e questo è il clima in cui tutte vivono, indipendentemente da ciò che fanno e sono i genitori.
> La scuola ...cerca più che può di contenerle nella loro età anagrafica un po' per conoscenza delle reali capacità di gestione delle situazioni un po' per difficoltà di gestire argomenti scabrosi e così non fornisce gli strumenti cognitivi per elaborare anche affettivamente quello che comunque vivono.


Io parlavo di crescita effettiva, fisica non psicologica. Non è questione di essere consumatrici o meno, basta che si guardino allo specchio per capire che non sono più bambine ma nemmeno donne. Argomenti scabrosi? Parli di educazione sessuale? Ci sono compagne di classe di mia figlia che non sanno cosa siano le mestruazioni, e siamo nel 2011


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io parlavo di crescita effettiva, fisica non psicologica. Non è questione di essere consumatrici o meno, basta che si guardino allo specchio per capire che non sono più bambine ma nemmeno donne. Argomenti scabrosi? Parli di educazione sessuale? Ci sono compagne di classe di mia figlia che non sanno cosa siano le mestruazioni, e siamo nel 2011


Ma che t'importa dico io...
Tanto in quinta fanno educazione sessuale a scuola no?
Mah io ho visto che la mia è diventata signorina...e sapeva già come fare tutto eh?
Anzi...ciò...na conquista eh? io sono più grande di voi...cioè fa figa...avere l'assorbente nello zaino eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che t'importa dico io...
> Tanto in quinta fanno educazione sessuale a scuola no?
> Mah io ho visto che la mia è diventata signorina...e sapeva già come fare tutto eh?
> Anzi...ciò...na conquista eh? io sono più grande di voi...cioè fa figa...avere l'assorbente nello zaino eh?


nella scuola di mio figlio non l'hanno fatta educazione sessuale in quinta...


però come si fa a non sapere cosa sono le mestruazioni? Non ce l'hanno la mamma? non vedono?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> nella scuola di mio figlio non l'hanno fatta educazione sessuale in quinta...
> 
> 
> però come si fa a non sapere cosa sono le mestruazioni? Non ce l'hanno la mamma? non vedono?


Beh senti una cosa...
IO ho un rapporto con mia figlia: intangibile.
Io e lei, siamo io e lei...che ti devo dire? Che io ho la mia bandiera e lei ha il completino intimo con i teschi?
Ti dico una cosa...
Lei era "la mia bambina". Dalla sera alla mattina non è più stata la mia bambina. Ok?
Ci sono le cose "solo da femmine" che discute con sua madre.
Esempio...se mia moglie mi dice, domani sta a casa perchè ha "mal di pancia"...io so che cosa intende dire.

Mia figlia ha molta confidenza con me...e mi dice...ma senti papino...io proprio non capisco come mai le donne ti cerchino...sei così stupido!

QUello che io vedo, al di là di tutte le questioni è che mia figlia teme enormemente la mia disapprovazione.
Teme enormemente che io mi vergogni di lei. 
Sulle mestruazioni le è bastata la mia faccia per aver lasciato un assorbente aperto in bagno, per non farlo mai più.

Ho ottenuto cose fantastiche in queste settimane...
E' bastato dirle...io se fossi un tuo amico mi sentirei a disagio a entrare nella tua stanza...che se la tiene come un gioiello, quando vuole invitare qualcuno...

Va molto bene a scuola sono orgoglioso di lei.
Ha capito una cosa...che io faccio lo stupido con gli stupidi...e il serio con le persone serie.
Così fa la cretina con sua madre, ma con me non si permette più.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh senti una cosa...
> IO ho un rapporto con mia figlia: intangibile.
> Io e lei, siamo io e lei...che ti devo dire? Che io ho la mia bandiera e lei ha il completino intimo con i teschi?
> Ti dico una cosa...
> ...



va beh, dai, ma può capitare! miiii come sei intransigente!!!



comunque una volta da bambini mio cugino entrò in bagno e sua sorella aveva dimenticato l'assorbente e quel poveretto del mio cuginetto addirittura svenne hahahahahaha


----------



## Hirohito (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh senti una cosa...
> IO ho un rapporto con mia figlia: intangibile.
> Io e lei, siamo io e lei...che ti devo dire? Che io ho la mia bandiera e lei ha il completino intimo con i teschi?
> Ti dico una cosa...
> ...


Questa frase mi ha scioccato !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Questa frase mi ha scioccato !!!!!


Vi è una fase nella moderna adolescenza femminile in cui tutti i maschi sono stupidi in quanto maschi.
I maschi: " Si intendono solo di calcio, per il resto non sanno neanche vestirsi e pettinarsi!".
Il discorso: il culto del maschio, è definitivamente tramontato.
Come l'idea: Ah il maschio è l'uomo il forte, mentre le ragazze sono tutte fragili e vanno rispettate, è tramontato.

Poi quando li vedi assieme, si notano che le ragazze a 12 anni sono donnine, mentre i maschietti sono ancora bambini attaccati al seno della loro madre.

Con una dodicenne femmina ora devi litigare perchè vuole uscire alla sera no?
Sai papi, sono una donna di dodici anni no?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vi è una fase nella moderna adolescenza femminile in cui tutti i maschi sono stupidi in quanto maschi.
> I maschi: " Si intendono solo di calcio, per il resto non sanno neanche vestirsi e pettinarsi!".
> Il discorso: il culto del maschio, è definitivamente tramontato.
> Come l'idea: Ah il maschio è l'uomo il forte, mentre le ragazze sono tutte fragili e vanno rispettate, è tramontato.
> ...


Credo che Hirohito fosse scioccato del fatto che tua figlia sappia che le donne ti cerchino....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che Hirohito fosse scioccato del fatto che tua figlia sappia che le donne ti cerchino....


Embè cosa è un reato?
Lei vede che ho amiche...
Cosa ci sia di così scioccante non lo so...
Mah...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

sì, però se i miei figli mi dicono "sei così stupida" io mi incazzo eh! (al limite tonta.......... )


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, però se i miei figli mi dicono "sei così stupida" io mi incazzo eh! (al limite tonta.......... )


Maddai...uffi...non posso descrivere il suo tono di voce no?
Poi...credimi...se io le dicessi...ah io sono furbo a me non la fai...sarebbe istigata ad imbrogliarmi no?
Preferisco che anche lei pensi che sono solo un bonaccione ingenuo da manipolare eh?
Così quando si tratta di prendere in mano le situazioni calo la maschera e vede il mio vero volto no?
Sai mi diverte molto quando è lì che manipola...e io riesco a convincerla che ce la sta facendo eh?

Esempio?
Ok sei grande esci pure...
Lei esce...
Chiamo la mia amica genitrice dell'altra ragazzina con cui è fuori... e le dico..." Ti ricordi no che a sto giro tocca a te dare un occhio a dove vanno le iene?"...
Ovvio sono tutti giochi...se le figlie ci beccano...che le " tendiamo"...saranno guai...

Sai preferisco quello stupido...alle lusinghe per gonfiare un pallone no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, però se i miei figli mi dicono "sei così stupida" io mi incazzo eh! (al limite tonta.......... )


Maddai...uffi...non posso descrivere il suo tono di voce no?
Poi...credimi...se io le dicessi...ah io sono furbo a me non la fai...sarebbe istigata ad imbrogliarmi no?
Preferisco che anche lei pensi che sono solo un bonaccione ingenuo da manipolare eh?
Così quando si tratta di prendere in mano le situazioni calo la maschera e vede il mio vero volto no?
Sai mi diverte molto quando è lì che manipola...e io riesco a convincerla che ce la sta facendo eh?

Esempio?
Ok sei grande esci pure...
Lei esce...
Chiamo la mia amica genitrice dell'altra ragazzina con cui è fuori... e le dico..." Ti ricordi no che a sto giro tocca a te dare un occhio a dove vanno le iene?"...
Ovvio sono tutti giochi...se le figlie ci beccano...che le " tendiamo"...saranno guai...

Sai preferisco quello stupido...alle lusinghe per gonfiare un pallone no?


----------



## Hirohito (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè cosa è un reato?
> Lei vede che ho amiche...
> Cosa ci sia di così scioccante non lo so...
> Mah...


Ah, ok. Allora rettifico. Non c'è nulla di male nell'avere tante amiche.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Allora rettifico. Non c'è nulla di male nell'avere tante amiche.


?????
No non c'è nulla di male...
Ma perchè scusa dovrebbe essere male?

Il male nasce...
Con le false amiche...
Quelle che per davanti..." Ah per fortuna che ho te!"...
E per di dietro...." Ah che nano idiota!".
No?


----------



## Hirohito (9 Novembre 2011)

Sisi, avevo interpretato male, credevo tua figlia si riferisse non ad amicizie, ma a ben altro.



contepinceton ha detto:


> ?????
> No non c'è nulla di male...
> Ma perchè scusa dovrebbe essere male?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Novembre 2011)

*normale*



quintina ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... ma i maschi invece? Mio figlio fa la prima media e di punto in bianco ha il rifiuto per la categoria femminile... ha sempre avuto molte amiche femmine e ora invece "ah, le femmine, che palle, sono delle rompipalle, che schifo, ecc. ecc."


Ha bisogno di capire le differenze per capire chi è lui.
Accentua le differenze per (NORMALE) insicurezza della sua identità.
Le femmine cerchiano un rispecchiamento nel cercare di avvicinarsi a un'immagine femminile proposta come ideale dalla cultura e coltivano relazioni competitive con le proprie amiche e "nemiche" per verificare l'approvazione delle altre ragazze e riconoscimento di genere.
E i maschi...lo stesso.
Per questo è un periodo (un pochino anticipato nelle femmine) di relazioni "omosessuali" non nel senso sessuale, ma proprio di ricerca di apprezzamento da parte di chi è simile.
Ovviamente i comportamenti cambiano in base al contesto culturale storico e sociale in cui vivono.
Per questo vanno molto sorvegliate le frequentazioni, di ragazzine e ragazzine, perché non assumano comportamenti di un gruppo che non esprime la cultura auspicata dai genitori.
Per questo è un periodo perfetto per gli sport di squadra.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sisi, avevo interpretato male, credevo tua figlia si riferisse non ad amicizie, ma a ben altro.


Cioè a cosa?
Non capisco...scusami...


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Novembre 2011)

*Ricordi...*



MK ha detto:


> Io parlavo di crescita effettiva, fisica non psicologica. Non è questione di essere consumatrici o meno, basta che si guardino allo specchio per capire che non sono più bambine ma nemmeno donne. Argomenti scabrosi? Parli di educazione sessuale? Ci sono compagne di classe di mia figlia che non sanno cosa siano le mestruazioni, e siamo nel 2011


La crescita fisca è individuale e ci son sempre state ragazzine che avevano il menarca a 9 anni e altre a 14.
Sembra che mediamente si sia abbassata l'età perché mediamente è migliorata l'alimentazione che consente di raggiungere un poco prima il livello di crescita necessario.
Ma la crescita effettiva è normale. Sempre verso gli 8 anni cominciava a svilupparsi il seno, ma 50 anni fa nessuno lo avrebbe chiamato seno... ora sì e finisce che si preoccupino di non essere sviluppate abbastanza perché non sanno che si tratta di un processo lungo.
In scienze la riproduzione è argomento di quinta.
Certo poi sta alla competenza, anche relazionale, delle insegnanti e al clima della classe approfondire o no.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di capire le differenze per capire chi è lui.
> Accentua le differenze per (NORMALE) insicurezza della sua identità.
> Le femmine cerchiano un rispecchiamento nel cercare di avvicinarsi a un'immagine femminile proposta come ideale dalla cultura e coltivano relazioni competitive con le proprie amiche e "nemiche" per verificare l'approvazione delle altre ragazze e riconoscimento di genere.
> E i maschi...lo stesso.
> ...


La cultura auspicata dai genitori?
Se davo retta a mia madre...e alla sua cultura...
Non sarei riuscito manco ad andare all'università di Bologna eh?
Perchè lei diceva che là mi sarei perso...perchè mi avrebbero fatto diventare ateo e comunista!
Casomai si vigila perchè le ragazzine non cadano in brutte compagnie.
Concordo essere "del gruppo" è tutto...
Mi ricordo bene che i miei volevano mandarmi dal psicologo...colpevole di non volere stare con gli altri...ma unicamente di essere peanuts...copertina e pianoforte...
[video=youtube;q821Rp6_BbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q821Rp6_BbQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di capire le differenze per capire chi è lui.
> Accentua le differenze per (NORMALE) insicurezza della sua identità.
> Le femmine cerchiano un rispecchiamento nel cercare di avvicinarsi a un'immagine femminile proposta come ideale dalla cultura e coltivano relazioni competitive con le proprie amiche e "nemiche" per verificare l'approvazione delle altre ragazze e riconoscimento di genere.
> E i maschi...lo stesso.
> ...


La cultura auspicata dai genitori?
Se davo retta a mia madre...e alla sua cultura...
Non sarei riuscito manco ad andare all'università di Bologna eh?
Perchè lei diceva che là mi sarei perso...perchè mi avrebbero fatto diventare ateo e comunista!
Casomai si vigila perchè le ragazzine non cadano in brutte compagnie.
Concordo essere "del gruppo" è tutto...
Mi ricordo bene che i miei volevano mandarmi dal psicologo...colpevole di non volere stare con gli altri...ma unicamente di essere peanuts...copertina e pianoforte...
[video=youtube;q821Rp6_BbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q821Rp6_BbQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè cosa è un reato?
> Lei vede che ho amiche...
> Cosa ci sia di così scioccante non lo so...
> Mah...


Detto così sembrava parlasse di un altro genere di amicizia
Allora tutto ok


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detto così sembrava parlasse di un altro genere di amicizia
> Allora tutto ok


?????
Cioè quale?
Amicizie interessate?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> nella scuola di mio figlio non l'hanno fatta educazione sessuale in quinta...
> 
> 
> però come si fa a non sapere cosa sono le mestruazioni? Non ce l'hanno la mamma? non vedono?


mia figlia mi ha beccato già mesi fa -non tollera porta chiuse tra me e lei- e le ho dovuto spiegare... devo dire che sono stata brava credo... volevo vedere voi...


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con una dodicenne femmina ora devi litigare perchè vuole uscire alla sera no?
> Sai papi, sono una donna di dodici anni no?


A dodici anni non si esce la sera, punto. Conte ricordo bene il servizio sui ragazzi del Nord Est al programma di Santoro, ragazzini di 14-15 anni che stavano fuori tutta la notte a bere e ubriacarsi. E alla domanda "Ma i vostri genitori cosa dicono?" ... a loro basta che andiamo bene a scuola. Stiamo scherzando? Chi sono gli adulti? 

ps ovviamente maschio o femmina per me la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di capire le differenze per capire chi è lui.
> Accentua le differenze per (NORMALE) insicurezza della sua identità.
> Le femmine cerchiano un rispecchiamento nel cercare di avvicinarsi a un'immagine femminile proposta come ideale dalla cultura e coltivano relazioni competitive con le proprie amiche e "nemiche" per verificare l'approvazione delle altre ragazze e riconoscimento di genere.
> E i maschi...lo stesso.
> ...


wow, grazie, che analisi profonda e dettagliata

mio figlio al momento frequenta per lo più un suo compagno di scuola, con cui fa spesso i compiti e studiano insieme. E direi che esprimono la cultura auspicata da noi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A dodici anni non si esce la sera, punto. Conte ricordo bene il servizio sui ragazzi del Nord Est al programma di Santoro, ragazzini di 14-15 anni che stavano fuori tutta la notte a bere e ubriacarsi. E alla domanda "Ma i vostri genitori cosa dicono?" ... a loro basta che andiamo bene a scuola. Stiamo scherzando? Chi sono gli adulti?
> 
> ps ovviamente maschio o femmina per me la stessa identica cosa.


Concordo. Mio figlio ne ha quasi 12 e non può uscire la sera, a meno che non vada per qualche motivo a casa di un suo amico dove sono presenti i genitori.


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> In scienze la riproduzione è argomento di quinta.
> Certo poi sta alla competenza, anche relazionale, delle insegnanti e al clima della classe approfondire o no.


Meno male... con mia figlia non ci sono tabù, le ho già spiegato tutto, leggiamo insieme dei libri sull'argomnto, dfficile che non risponda a qualche sua domanda (beh ammetto che qualche censura la faccio, è ancora troppo piccola per parlare di contraccezione in modo approfondito ad esempio), ma ci sono mamme della mia stessa età che hanno ancora problemi a discutere di sessualità con i propri figli. E i padri sono messi pure peggio...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A dodici anni non si esce la sera, punto. Conte ricordo bene il servizio sui ragazzi del Nord Est al programma di Santoro, ragazzini di 14-15 anni che stavano fuori tutta la notte a bere e ubriacarsi. E alla domanda "Ma i vostri genitori cosa dicono?" ... a loro basta che andiamo bene a scuola. Stiamo scherzando? Chi sono gli adulti?
> 
> ps ovviamente maschio o femmina per me la stessa identica cosa.


Certo.
Ma spiega ad una di dodici perchè non uscire alla sera...
Ma buone ragioni...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Ci sono pericoli e circostanze che una ragazzina di 12 anni potrebbe trovarsi di fronte da sola fuori la sera. E che non è in grado di affrontare. 
Avrai tutto il tempo di uscire quando sarai più grande. Capisco benissimo che al momento ti sembri ingiusto, ma io, come tuo padre, ho non solo il diritto ma anche il dovere di decidere queste cose, pensando alla tua incolumità e al tuo benessere.
E se insisti ancora, vuol dire che sei ancora meno matura di quanto pensassi, e il momento in cui uscirai da sola si allontana (  )

Cmq, Conte, uscire da sola, là dove abiti, che cosa significa? Dove vanno? Dove andrebbero?
Insomma, se vanno a farsi una pizza con l classe, io la accompagno la riprendo ma non lo vedo sbagliato, o no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono pericoli e circostanze che una ragazzina di 12 anni potrebbe trovarsi di fronte da sola fuori la sera. E che non è in grado di affrontare.
> Avrai tutto il tempo di uscire quando sarai più grande. Capisco benissimo che al momento ti sembri ingiusto, ma io, come tuo padre, ho non solo il diritto ma anche il dovere di decidere queste cose, pensando alla tua incolumità e al tuo benessere.
> E se insisti ancora, vuol dire che sei ancora meno matura di quanto pensassi, e il momento in cui uscirai da sola si allontana (  )
> 
> ...


Ma vanno fino in piazza....dove vuoi che vadano?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vanno fino in piazza....dove vuoi che vadano?


là sotto i tuoi occhi? bon allora... mi ritiro dalla discussione, mia figlia è troppo piccola, e i miei ricordi di ragazzina sono piuttosto sbiaditi... avevo molta libertà, am vivevo in posti non pericolosi, e in fin dei conti se ne fregavano alquanto di me  e poi non avevo amici con cui uscire, quindi problema risolto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

Io ho iniziato a uscire la sera da sola a 14 anni, ma solo d'estate e nel mio paese, che era molto tranquillo.

A Milano non so quando potrò sentirmi tranquilla a lasciarli uscire da soli di sera, e comunque nessun amichetto di mio figlio esce ancora la sera, per cui per ora non mi pongo il problema. Hanno appena iniziato a uscire da soli di giorno


----------



## Ospite2 (10 Novembre 2011)

*limiti*



quintina ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato a uscire la sera da sola a 14 anni, ma solo d'estate e nel mio paese, che era molto tranquillo.
> 
> A Milano non so quando potrò sentirmi tranquilla a lasciarli uscire da soli di sera, e comunque nessun amichetto di mio figlio esce ancora la sera, per cui per ora non mi pongo il problema. Hanno appena iniziato a uscire da soli di giorno


Può anche accadere che poi chiedano (e anche con insistenza) qualcosa sperando di sentirsi dire di no. Lo sperano come prova che si tiene a loro o che devono lottare per conquistarsi qualcosa e sentirsi attraverso la conquista grandi, ma anche per avere un alibi di "genitori retrogradi" di fronte ai pari per non dover affrontare situazioni per le quali non si sentono ancora pronti.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Può anche accadere che poi chiedano (e anche con insistenza) qualcosa sperando di sentirsi dire di no. Lo sperano come prova che si tiene a loro o che devono lottare per conquistarsi qualcosa e sentirsi attraverso la conquista grandi, ma anche per avere un alibi di "genitori retrogradi" di fronte ai pari per non dover affrontare situazioni per le quali non si sentono ancora pronti.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...vero...
Mi fa morire mia figlia quando esordisce: " Papi, so già che mi dirai NO, ma io ci provo ugualmente!"....AHAHAHAHAAH
VOleva che le impedissi di usare i suoi risparmi per un acquisto....in quanto...per gli acquisti...AHAHAHAAH...ci sono pure i miei di schei no? AHAHAHAHAAH....


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Può anche accadere che poi chiedano (e anche con insistenza) qualcosa sperando di sentirsi dire di no. Lo sperano come prova che si tiene a loro o che devono lottare per conquistarsi qualcosa e sentirsi attraverso la conquista grandi, ma anche per avere un alibi di "genitori retrogradi" di fronte ai pari per non dover affrontare situazioni per le quali non si sentono ancora pronti.


Sì è così. Comunque concordo con Quinty. non so quando mia figlia potrà uscire da sola la sera, sicuramente non a 12 anni. Già l'idea di quando andrà alla scuola media mi procura ansia... cellulare (rigorosamente spento quando starà a lezione) e squillo non appena arriva a scuola. Per fortuna nel quartiere dove abito ci si conosce tutti, conto sulla condivisione del problema quando ci sarà. Conte continuo a pensare che tu non veda in tua figlia una figlia ma una piccola donna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì è così. Comunque concordo con Quinty. non so quando mia figlia potrà uscire da sola la sera, sicuramente non a 12 anni. Già l'idea di quando andrà alla scuola media mi procura ansia... cellulare (rigorosamente spento quando starà a lezione) e squillo non appena arriva a scuola. Per fortuna nel quartiere dove abito ci si conosce tutti, conto sulla condivisione del problema quando ci sarà. Conte continuo a pensare che tu non veda in tua figlia una figlia ma una *piccola donna*.


Ma è quello che vogliono sentirsi ... anche solo per gioco. Loro sanno benissimo quanto noi, che non è vero, ma trattarli come se fossero bambine le ferisce dentro, ed è il motivo numero 1 per il quale si ribellano contro di noi, perché si sentono nel dovere di dimostrarci che sono più autonomi, intelligenti e responsabili di quanto pensiamo.

Se li promuoviamo, allora diamo a loro il peso. Non dovendoci poi dimostrare nulla, se non coerenza fra dire e fare, faranno volentieri un passo indietro quando si offre l'opportunità. Ed è lì che dobbiamo essere pronti. Non dobbiamo respingere le loro richieste di aiuto quando si rendono contro della propria incoerenza, perché noi dobbiamo fare da tappo, sostegno, consulente.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

Il carattere, l'indole, l'intraprendenza, i desideri dei ragazzi sono diversi da ragazzo a ragazzo, e nessun genitore potrà mai dire no! ad un ragazzo che vuole andare ogni tanto in pizzeria con i "compagni" ma ci sono modi e maniere per gestire le situazioni.
Mi sembra sia stata nausicaa a scriverlo: lo prendo lo accompagno e quando finiscono lo rivado a prendere.
Chi è uscito a 12 anni chi a 14... chi a sette anni aveva le chiavi di casa e si cucinava la pasta da solo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il carattere, l'indole, l'intraprendenza, i desideri dei ragazzi sono diversi da ragazzo a ragazzo, e nessun genitore potrà mai dire no! ad un ragazzo che vuole andare ogni tanto in pizzeria con i "compagni" ma ci sono modi e maniere per gestire le situazioni.
> Mi sembra sia stata nausicaa a scriverlo: lo prendo lo accompagno e quando finiscono lo rivado a prendere.
> Chi è uscito a 12 anni chi a 14... chi a sette anni aveva le chiavi di casa e si cucinava la pasta da solo.


Mah...
Io a 6 litigavo per uscire...scappai di casa e mi sequestrarono la bici...quella lurida puttana della stazione avvisò mia madre invece di darmi il biglietto del bus...sennò approdavo a Vicenza centro!
A 8 passavo i pomeriggi in laboratorio di mio padre...
Mi fece un regalo immenso: un auto da demolire...quanto lavoro per smontare un automobile...ah che gioia...
A 11 vivevo in collegio dove ci arrangiavamo in quasi tutto.

Ma ascoltate una cosa...se mai si comincia...
VUoi che io mi fidi a lasciarti a casa da sola...mi dici cosa fai no?

Insomma i miei dicevano niente estranei in casa di nessun tipo...
Ehm...secondo voi come andava quando i miei erano fuori?
Eheheheheheeheheh...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Io a 6 litigavo per uscire...scappai di casa e mi sequestrarono la bici...quella lurida puttana della stazione avvisò mia madre invece di darmi il biglietto del bus...sennò approdavo a Vicenza centro!
> A 8 passavo i pomeriggi in laboratorio di mio padre...
> Mi fece un regalo immenso: un auto da demolire...quanto lavoro per smontare un automobile...ah che gioia...
> ...


auahauhauahaha mascalzone!! 
Spero di farti ridere anche io: genova, bambino di circa sei o sette anni, va in giro per i bar e domanda, avete un ascaretto? ed il barista no mi dispiace... ed il bambino gira diversi bar... ad un certo punto il bambino sgrana gli occhi! eccolooooo eccolooooo lo vedoo, e dice al barista mi da un ascaretto? ed il barista mi dispiace nn c'è, ed il bambino grr mi scusi e quello cos'è ? ed il barista , si chiama cremino..


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma è quello che vogliono sentirsi ... anche solo per gioco. Loro sanno benissimo quanto noi, che non è vero, ma trattarli come se fossero bambine le ferisce dentro, ed è il motivo numero 1 per il quale si ribellano contro di noi, perché si sentono nel dovere di dimostrarci che sono più autonomi, intelligenti e responsabili di quanto pensiamo.
> 
> Se li promuoviamo, allora diamo a loro il peso. Non dovendoci poi dimostrare nulla, se non coerenza fra dire e fare, faranno volentieri un passo indietro quando si offre l'opportunità. Ed è lì che dobbiamo essere pronti. Non dobbiamo respingere le loro richieste di aiuto quando si rendono contro della propria incoerenza, perché noi dobbiamo fare da tappo, sostegno, consulente.


noi ci dobbiamo essere sempre con tutte le certezze che abbiamo e anche tante di più. è proprio nel passaggio bambino-adolescente che occorrono maggiori sicurezze e rinforzo  di amore radicato e predisposto all'ascolto anche di quello che loro non dicono.
e anche se fanno finta di non essere più piccoli hanno maggiore bisogno di contatto fisico e della solita terapia degli abbracci che mi trova strenua sostenitrice da sempre...anche ora che mi trovo a stringere una donna .


----------



## Ospite2 (12 Novembre 2011)

*...e*



Minerva ha detto:


> noi ci dobbiamo essere sempre con tutte le certezze che abbiamo e anche tante di più. è proprio nel passaggio bambino-adolescente che occorrono maggiori sicurezze e rinforzo  di amore radicato e predisposto all'ascolto anche di quello che loro non dicono.
> e anche se fanno finta di non essere più piccoli hanno maggiore bisogno di contatto fisico e della solita terapia degli abbracci che mi trova strenua sostenitrice da sempre...anche ora che mi trovo a stringere una donna .


Approvo con convinzione.
Inoltre si dovrebbe riuscire sempre a ricordare che i figli sono delle persone altre da noi e che non sono un nostro specchio, una nostra rivincita e che le loro esperienze sono inevitabilmente diverse e i loro bisogni sono i loro e non i nostri e non dobbiamo immaginare che vivranno né come noi abbiamo vissuto né, tanto meno, come noi avremmo voluto vivere.
Possiamo raccontare loro i nostri vissuti (in proporzione all'età con l'accortezza di non turbare la loro coscienza ancora in formazione) con la consapevolezza della maturità che ci fa sapere che si tratta sempre di un racconto, di una rielaborazione dei fatti e senza credere che questi verranno compresi ed elaborati come noi lo abbiamo fatto col senno di poi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi ci dobbiamo essere sempre con tutte le certezze che abbiamo e anche tante di più. è proprio nel passaggio bambino-adolescente che occorrono maggiori sicurezze e rinforzo  di amore radicato e predisposto all'ascolto anche di quello che loro non dicono.
> e anche se fanno finta di non essere più piccoli hanno maggiore bisogno di contatto fisico e della solita terapia degli abbracci che mi trova strenua sostenitrice da sempre...anche ora che *mi trovo a stringere una donna* .


Sì, è un'esperienza mistica che solo chi ha cresciuto bambini conosce. E forse anche amici che si rivedono dopo tanti anni.

L'abbraccio è uno dei gesti che abbiamo in comune (anche nel significato) con quasi tutti i mammiferi. E' una dimostrazione di reciproca disponibilità e apre molte porte altrimenti chiuse.


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Approvo con convinzione.
> Inoltre *si dovrebbe riuscire sempre a ricordare che i figli sono delle persone altre da noi e che non sono un nostro specchio, una nostra rivincita e che le loro esperienze sono inevitabilmente diverse e i loro bisogni sono i loro e non i nostri e non dobbiamo immaginare che vivranno né come noi abbiamo vissuto né, tanto meno, come noi avremmo voluto vivere*.
> Possiamo raccontare loro i nostri vissuti (in proporzione all'età con l'accortezza di non turbare la loro coscienza ancora in formazione) con la consapevolezza della maturità che ci fa sapere che si tratta sempre di un racconto, di una rielaborazione dei fatti e senza credere che questi verranno compresi ed elaborati come noi lo abbiamo fatto col senno di poi.


Concordo. Credo che quanto ho evidenziato sia, purtroppo, uno degli errori più comuni che fanno i genitori. Errore che crea un sacco di danni quando i figli diventano adulti e si rendono conto (nel migliore dei casi) di avere vissuto e costruito una vita non perchè fosse la loro vita ma quella che i genitori avevano sognato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... ma i maschi invece? Mio figlio fa la prima media e di punto in bianco ha il rifiuto per la categoria femminile... ha sempre avuto molte amiche femmine e ora invece "ah, le femmine, che palle, sono delle rompipalle, che schifo, ecc. ecc."


Quintina tranquilla, mio figlio ne ha 15: quella fase dura solo un paio d'anni, poi... cominciano le cotte


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo soprattutto ai genitori, ma sono ben accetti consigli da chiunque. Premetto per chi non mi conosce che sono una madre single, il mio ex marito è morto qualche anno fa. Mia figlia sta crescendo, è precoce rispetto alle ragazzine della sua età, sembra (fisicamente) molto più grande. E' sempre stata una bambina con grande energia e voglia di fare, da qualche tempo ha scatti d'ira incontrollabili a casa e a scuola le insegnanti mi dicono che è distratta e con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi, anche nelle materie che fino a pochi mesi fa erano le sue preferite. Non ci sono stati cambiamenti in famiglia, io sono molto più serena e presente di un tempo, posso pensare a uno sconvolgimento ormonale e magari a una cotta non corrisposta che la fa soffrire molto (ma della quale non vuole parlare). Sto cercando di mantenere una linea dura per quanto riguarda l'impegno a scuola, ma non vorrei sembrarle troppo "paterna" e poco accogliente. Che dite?


Ciao MK, adesso mia figlia ha 14 anni, un caratterino che mi fece dire quando ne aveva 3 che, appena fosse iniziata l'adolescenza, sarei scappata di casa. Lei è sviluppata presto, quando aveva l'età della tua le cambiai totalmente dieta per cercare di posticipare il più possibile, ma i primi segni di sconvolgimento ormonale li ho visti proprio quando avave 9 anni, sono stata ad un passo da rivolgermi a uno psicologo perchè aveva degli sbalzi d'umore che mi facevano paura, scatti d'ira e andamento a singhiozzo a scuola. Per quella che è la mia esperienza, io ad un certo punto le ho fatto un bel discorso da 'grande', le ho espresso le mie paure, le mie ansie e ho chiesto a lei di motivare i suoi comportamenti e propormi una soluzione. E' stato il primo di una lunga serie di discorsi in cui sono emerse le sue insicurezze, le sue paure, le sue frustrazioni: le scenate le fa ancora oggi, ma tutte e due sappiamo che sono solo uno sfogo, a volte poi lei mi racconta cosa c'era dietro, a volte no, sceglie lei.
Gli anni passati sono stati duri, ho un sacco di brutti ricordi di lei, ancora bambina, che mi urlava offese incredibili: oggi dice che sono il suo mito. Ci vuole pazienza, tu sei da sola e immagino la fatica, ma tieni duro e non ti preoccupare troppo. Un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao MK, adesso mia figlia ha 14 anni, un caratterino che mi fece dire quando ne aveva 3 che, appena fosse iniziata l'adolescenza, sarei scappata di casa. Lei è sviluppata presto, quando aveva l'età della tua le cambiai totalmente dieta per cercare di posticipare il più possibile, ma i primi segni di sconvolgimento ormonale li ho visti proprio quando avave 9 anni, sono stata ad un passo da rivolgermi a uno psicologo perchè aveva degli sbalzi d'umore che mi facevano paura, scatti d'ira e andamento a singhiozzo a scuola. Per quella che è la mia esperienza, io ad un certo punto le ho fatto un bel discorso da 'grande', le ho espresso le mie paure, le mie ansie e ho chiesto a lei di motivare i suoi comportamenti e propormi una soluzione. E' stato il primo di una lunga serie di discorsi in cui sono emerse le sue insicurezze, le sue paure, le sue frustrazioni: le scenate le fa ancora oggi, ma tutte e due sappiamo che sono solo uno sfogo, a volte poi lei mi racconta cosa c'era dietro, a volte no, sceglie lei.
> Gli anni passati sono stati duri, ho un sacco di brutti ricordi di lei, ancora bambina, che mi urlava offese incredibili: oggi dice che sono il suo mito. Ci vuole pazienza, tu sei da sola e immagino la fatica, ma tieni duro e non ti preoccupare troppo. Un abbraccio


E come va con papino?
Che dio mi aiuti....
[video=youtube;ZwFthUdoHSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwFthUdoHSs[/video]
[video=youtube;d6PNhxc140A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6PNhxc140A&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Ul52SQKsiPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul52SQKsiPM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come va con papino?
> Che dio mi aiuti....


 Ah beh, hanno lo stesso carattere, fai un po' tu come può andare... ci sono momenti in cui si ringhiano come due pitt-bull, momenti in cui lei tutta mielosa se lo gira e rigira come vuole... come sempre tra padre e figlia insomma


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah beh, hanno lo stesso carattere, fai un po' tu come può andare... ci sono momenti in cui si ringhiano come due pitt-bull, momenti in cui lei tutta mielosa se lo gira e rigira come vuole... come sempre tra padre e figlia insomma


AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA...identica a me la situazione...AHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
vero eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao MK, adesso mia figlia ha 14 anni, un caratterino che mi fece dire quando ne aveva 3 che, appena fosse iniziata l'adolescenza, sarei scappata di casa. Lei è sviluppata presto, quando aveva l'età della tua *le cambiai totalmente dieta *per cercare di posticipare il più possibile, ma i primi segni di sconvolgimento ormonale li ho visti proprio quando avave 9 anni, sono stata ad un passo da rivolgermi a uno psicologo perchè aveva degli sbalzi d'umore che mi facevano paura, scatti d'ira e andamento a singhiozzo a scuola. Per quella che è la mia esperienza, io ad un certo punto le ho fatto un bel discorso da 'grande', le ho espresso le mie paure, le mie ansie e ho chiesto a lei di motivare i suoi comportamenti e propormi una soluzione. E' stato il primo di una lunga serie di discorsi in cui sono emerse le sue insicurezze, le sue paure, le sue frustrazioni: le scenate le fa ancora oggi, ma tutte e due sappiamo che sono solo uno sfogo, a volte poi lei mi racconta cosa c'era dietro, a volte no, sceglie lei.
> Gli anni passati sono stati duri, ho un sacco di brutti ricordi di lei, ancora bambina, che mi urlava offese incredibili: oggi dice che sono il suo mito. Ci vuole pazienza, tu sei da sola e immagino la fatica, ma tieni duro e non ti preoccupare troppo. Un abbraccio


pane e acqua? :rotfl:


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao MK, adesso mia figlia ha 14 anni, un caratterino che mi fece dire quando ne aveva 3 che, appena fosse iniziata l'adolescenza, sarei scappata di casa. Lei è sviluppata presto, quando aveva l'età della tua le cambiai totalmente dieta per cercare di posticipare il più possibile, ma i primi segni di sconvolgimento ormonale li ho visti proprio quando avave 9 anni, sono stata ad un passo da rivolgermi a uno psicologo perchè aveva degli sbalzi d'umore che mi facevano paura, scatti d'ira e andamento a singhiozzo a scuola. Per quella che è la mia esperienza, io ad un certo punto le ho fatto un bel discorso da 'grande', le ho espresso le mie paure, le mie ansie e ho chiesto a lei di motivare i suoi comportamenti e propormi una soluzione. E' stato il primo di una lunga serie di discorsi in cui sono emerse le sue insicurezze, le sue paure, le sue frustrazioni: le scenate le fa ancora oggi, ma tutte e due sappiamo che sono solo uno sfogo, a volte poi lei mi racconta cosa c'era dietro, a volte no, sceglie lei.
> Gli anni passati sono stati duri, ho un sacco di brutti ricordi di lei, ancora bambina, che mi urlava offese incredibili: oggi dice che sono il suo mito. Ci vuole pazienza, tu sei da sola e immagino la fatica, ma tieni duro e non ti preoccupare troppo. Un abbraccio


Grazie, è la descrizione di mia figlia! Le ho parlato, cerco di seguirla di più (praticamente studiamo insieme) nei compiti, sulle insicurezze extra-scuola (le prime cotte) non vuole assolutamente parlarmi ma le ho detto che se non vuole parlare con la mamma ci sono le nonne, le amiche, le insegnanti... Non è faticoso (anche perchè praticamente l'ho cresciuta sempre da sola), è la responsabilità che delle volte mi pesa. Ma poi passa


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> pane e acqua? :rotfl:


no, però ho eliminato del tutto la carne di bovino... gli ormoni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie, è la descrizione di mia figlia! Le ho parlato, cerco di seguirla di più (praticamente studiamo insieme) nei compiti, sulle insicurezze extra-scuola (le prime cotte) non vuole assolutamente parlarmi ma le ho detto che se non vuole parlare con la mamma ci sono le nonne, le amiche, le insegnanti... Non è faticoso (anche perchè praticamente l'ho cresciuta sempre da sola), è la responsabilità che delle volte mi pesa. Ma poi passa


Lo so, ancora all'età della tua bimba non ci si confida con le amiche per paura di essere prese in giro, se si provano le prime pulsioni sessuali si vivono con senso di colpa e senz'altro la sua sensibilità è acuita dalla perdita del papà... purtroppo o per fortuna noi mamme non riusciamo a impedire che vivano queste ansie, il vedere un figlio soffrire e non sapere perchè causa un'ansia incredibile...


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il vedere un figlio soffrire e non sapere perchè causa un'ansia incredibile...


Sì è così, scatta l'istinto di protezione. Ma anche la sofferenza fa parte della vita, bisogna saperli accompagnare e non chiuderli dentro una campana di vetro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, però ho eliminato del tutto la carne di bovino... gli ormoni...


Hm. Non so se è bene interrompere il flusso della natura in questo modo. Io sono cresciuto in modo anomalo per via delle manipolazioni del cibo sia da parte dei miei genitori che anche da me stesso per accettazione di convinzioni altrui.

Quando poi ho imparato a vivere correttamente era troppo tradi da questo punto di vista. Bambini che hanno tutto quel che vogliono mangiare, senza porre limiti (raramente possibile, mi rendo conto), si sviluppano senza portare alcun danno all'età adulta e hanno una salute ammirabile.

Loro tendenza è poi un cibo ricco di verdura (incluso un po' di insetti), poca carne bianca e quantità incredibili di pane, uova e latte. Ma all'occasione non disdegnano tuffarsi nella ciccia. Sono presenti i primi segni di pubertà attorno ai 9-10 anni ma il cambiamento definitivo avviene relativamente tardi = normale per noi: 13-14 anni. Considerato che oggi aviene attorno ai 12-13 anni che mi sembra prestino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hm. Non so se è bene interrompere il flusso della natura in questo modo. Io sono cresciuto in modo anomalo per via delle manipolazioni del cibo sia da parte dei miei genitori che anche da me stesso per accettazione di convinzioni altrui.
> 
> Quando poi ho imparato a vivere correttamente era troppo tradi da questo punto di vista. Bambini che hanno tutto quel che vogliono mangiare, senza porre limiti (raramente possibile, mi rendo conto), si sviluppano senza portare alcun danno all'età adulta e hanno una salute ammirabile.
> 
> Loro tendenza è poi un cibo ricco di verdura (incluso un po' di insetti), poca carne bianca e quantità incredibili di pane, uova e latte. Ma all'occasione non disdegnano tuffarsi nella ciccia. Sono presenti i primi segni di pubertà attorno ai 9-10 anni ma il cambiamento definitivo avviene relativamente tardi = normale per noi: 13-14 anni. Considerato che oggi aviene attorno ai 12-13 anni che mi sembra prestino.


Adesso le bimbe sviluppano alle elementari, ai miei tempi 2/3 media: la pediatra e altri medici mi hanno detto che il problema è la quantità industriale di ormoni che assimilano, nella carne, ma anche nella verdura e nell'acqua perchè gli ormoni dati agli animali rimangono, non vengono filtrati da nessun depuratore... e aumente la sterilità maschile per lo stesso motivo. Effetti dell'industrializzazione alimentare. Poi a mia figlia piace molto anche la carne ovina, che è pure più digeribile...


----------



## elena_ (18 Novembre 2011)

...deve essere proprio bello essere genitori!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> ...deve essere proprio bello essere genitori!


Sotto molti aspetto lo è, ma ci sono anche aspetti che tacciono quasi tutti: i turni notturni per smerdare, coccolare, tranquillizzare i piccoli punkabestia.

Per me non è stato particolarmente difficile entrare in sintonia di vita "alterata", ma è anche vero che i figli non erano i miei, e quindi si sono più o meno affezionati dato le cause famigliari estremamente difficili. Li ho semplicemente portato ovunque sono andato io e alla fine la cosa ha funzionato.

Al contrario dei loro genitori che si sono scannati tutti i giorni e che non hanno avuto la minima cura o voglia di occuparsi amichevolmente di loro. Salvo rarissime occasioni.

Comunque, la storia mi ha insegnato moltissimo e per certi versi mi sono sentito genitore, soprattutto nei momenti di attrito fra me e i ragazzi per ribellione. Dove ho giurato di non fare mai figli propri


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> ...deve essere proprio bello essere genitori!


non immaginavo che avrei amato tanto mia figlia. La desideravo e attendevo e tutto, ma amarla *così* tanto, non immaginavo. E' come essere folemente innamorati ogni giorno della tua vita, con farfalle nello stomaco e tutto 

Ovvio è faticosissimo.
Ma la cosa brutta che nessuno mi aveva mai detto non è stato la cacca -la cacca di mia figlia? che vuoi che sia!!?!??!- ma la paura che è nata  insieme a lei, al paura per lei, che non smetterà mai, e che anzi peggiorerà sempre, con le prime uscite, i primi giri da sola...

Si fa una fatica boia, soprattutto se si è da sole, e succede eccome di desiderare un pò di breack. Ma dio, quando la guardo, il suo faccino... sì, sono innamorata come una pera cotta


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Invidio le donne che hanno tenuto i figli nel grembo.
Ed invidio quel rapporto che loro avranno sempre col figlio, dove nessun padre nemmeno il migliore potrà mai avere.
Mio figlio il grande è cresciuto con me, lo coccolavo lo tenevo sempre con me dormiva sopra la mia pancia.. uscivamo e .....
La madre col tempo è riuscita a goderselo, ma si è persa alcuni anni, il giorno dell'operazione domandiamo a mio figlio, chi vuoi che rimanga con te la notte in ospedale? e lui... te papy.... ( ci sono rimasto male e potete immaginare il perchè.) il pomeriggio dopo l'operazione, il figlio dice, mamma puoi restare tu stanotte? mi si è riempito il cuore.
Vi invidio mamme!!


----------

